# Creek chubs for pond



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

I was able to trap some Creek chubs in a creek and was curious as to other or not they would be good stocking forge fish for bass in a pond. I'm getting some mixed reviews on some Google searches I've done but I've not found anything that said it would definitely be a bad idea. I dumped about three dozen nice two to five inch chubs in the pond last night and I have set the trap again.
As always any thoughts appreciated.
If I trap anymore I'll try and get some pics to verify they are actually Creek chubs.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

My dad had small pond with bass and bluegill and trapped and netted chubs to feed them. He always had a old washer tub and kept them in there and fed out a little at a time and saved some for fishing elsewhere but for some reason he did not just throw a bunch in. Someone might have warned him not to, maybe cause they thought they would overproduce and hurt the game fish ???


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

He caught shiners too and when he came up to perch fish with us brought those minnows and we told him perch would not bite on them but he tried and the perch would not eat them, either shiners or chubs. He could not understand that those minnows were not perch diet and finally used lake minnows and caught perch.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

From ODNR 2021 Fishing Regulations:
It is unlawful to transport and introduce any aquatic species (fish, invertebrate, plant) from one body of water to another.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

That may be why he never stocked them in his pond just kept them for fishing and to feed his bass. He would hold the minnow by the tail and reach into the water off the dock and the bass would grab the chubs right out of his hand. Once in a while they would get his fingers too ( no blood). 
Thanks for info


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Ol wiskers, I don't think that applies to private ponds. The state does not regulate private ponds, that's why you don't need a fishing license in them. Now if it overflows into a stream then that's considered an impoundment. I personally would not do it. You may get species you don't want and chubs are naturally stream fish. They won't hurt the pond fish any though. MOst will be eaten pretty quickly.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I say go for it. Don't think the chubs will last very long as they are bass candy. Growing up I had a 1/2 acre pond in the back yard stocked with bass, crappies, gills, and cats. Adjacent to my pond flows a creek. Everyday....and I mean EVERY day as a kid I would catch chubs from the creek and throw them directly into the pond. Only seconds would go by until bass and channel cats would be exploding on the water to feed. I learned at a very young age the effectiveness of a creek chub. The pond thrived and survived well. Even some of the crappies got mouths full on them. I just wouldn't over do it, although not sure you really can if you're just trapping and transporting. Just sharing my experience.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Not saying I wouldn't do it, just what the regs state. The words are very precise "from one body of water to another", prevents invasive species transfer (think zebra mussels or asian bighead carp or asian snakehead...)


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Southernsaug is correct, the state doesn't control private ponds. You can put whatever you want in a pond that you own as long as it's not connected to a public stream/body of water. Same reason creel and size limits don't apply to private waters.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> From ODNR 2021 Fishing Regulations:
> It is unlawful to transport and introduce any aquatic species (fish, invertebrate, plant) from one body of water to another.


I think this does not include Privately owned bodies of water(but I could be wrong?) When I worked at Goodyear, we put many walleye fingerlings in Wingfoot(recommended by a lake biologist who free-lanced in private pond/lake management.) I think the State would have some serious issues with stocking invasives(like “unaltered“(nonsterilized) grass carp that could possibly escape into other flowages.)


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> Not saying I wouldn't do it, just what the regs state. The words are very precise "from one body of water to another", prevents invasive species transfer (think zebra mussels or asian bighead carp or asian snakehead...)


Someone Definitely broke the law putting those white perch in La-don’t!!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> From ODNR 2021 Fishing Regulations:
> It is unlawful to transport and introduce any aquatic species (fish, invertebrate, plant) from one body of water to another.


This is for public waters not private


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

I hope trop some come the fall would love to try some wading for walleye using them as bait.
I have a 5 gallon bucket that I drilled holes into that I could use as a containment device for them. Doboy gave me that idea but last fall I couldn't find any.


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

I hope to trap some


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Is this considered a creek chub?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep


----------

